# Slovenia Injuries & suspensions 17-05-2012



## tip74 (May 17, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Celje v Maribor
Celje: Centrih, Gaber, Kotnik, Krljanovic, Zurej
Maribor: Mejac, Milec, Potokar
Koper v Triglav
Koper: Osterc, Struna
Triglav: Brajic, Dolzan, Sever, Smolej


----------

